# Dodge Dart R/T



## cereal_killer (May 31, 2012)

Yeah I'm plugging a new forum of ours  BUT I'm actually buying the R/T, so join me over on the Dodge Dart Forums if you are thinking about buying this car or in fact buying it. I'd love to see you there. My handle is the same. If you sign up please introduce yourself!!

BTW the site looks pretty awesome (well in my opinion)


----------



## Warrior102 (May 31, 2012)

Mopar man
I was always fond of the Roadrunner
1967


----------



## Missourian (May 31, 2012)

Partial to the 72 Duster with a 340 small block.

But I'm a Ford man at heart.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 31, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Mopar man
> I was always fond of the Roadrunner
> 1967


Love the old Mopars. Friend of mine owned a Blue 'Cuda


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 1, 2012)

cereal_killer said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Mopar man
> ...



'69 Daytona (440 6-pack) with the "wing" was a good one - a friend of mine had one of those.  An orange one. 

Talk about "swilling" gas. 

If I was shopping, I wouldn't mind a '67 GTO either... 

That was my favorite year - things started going to hell in '68. 

I had a '67 Galaxie - 2 door fastback, white. 

The following year - the famed 289 was re-done as a 302....

The rest is downhill.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jun 1, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


You got some good taste in cars brother


----------



## nitroz (Jun 4, 2012)

Is the dart FWD?

I thought it would have been a neat car. Even better if RWD. That would be a hoot.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 4, 2012)

FWD didn't come around until the 80's. 
I think the only thing with FWD back in the day was an Oldsmobile Toronado. 
I'd kill for one of these....


----------



## nitroz (Jun 5, 2012)

well, is the new dart fwd?

It sounds like it would have tons of potential if it was RWD.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 6, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> FWD didn't come around until the 80's.
> I think the only thing with FWD back in the day was an Oldsmobile Toronado.
> I'd kill for one of these....



Did you see the one that Jay Leno had built. Converted to RWD and it has a 1000hp engine under the hood.

Damn thing screams!!


----------



## JDzBrain (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep...saw Leno's.  I use to ride around in a brand new Toronado a friend had back in the day.  Not...that impressive a car, but the novelty and the technology of the thing was COOL.

My first BRAND NEW Mopar was a 1972 Duster with a small block.  Yep...I'm an old guy.  LOL

After a couple grand of go fast parts and a bunch of busted knuckles...it pulled the front wheels off the line and did a sub 12 second 1/4 mile with fat street tires.  LOVED that thing.  And yes, I did that to a BRAND NEW CAR!  Warranties stunk back then anyway.  LOL

I still have a 67 Dodge Coronet.  Still have all the original parts in the shed, but I HAD to build a small block that bangs out a NASTY lick an makes about 375 HP.  It's got AC, power steering and brakes, factory tint...and is a BLAST to drive.  

I've had a 67 Dart, a 69 Dart, a 68 Cuda...well, let's just say, I love OLD MOPARS!!!  ;~)

Glad to know there are other gear heads on USMB.


----------



## nitroz (Jun 7, 2012)

I think the OP would like this if he could hold off for one more year.

Dodge working on 300-hp Dart SRT4


----------



## Douger (Jun 7, 2012)

murkin junk.Brought to you by your oil soaked masters.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jun 20, 2012)

nitroz said:


> I think the OP would like this if he could hold off for one more year.
> 
> Dodge working on 300-hp Dart SRT4


Would love it but I already own a car that is a thirsty beast already. I need something fuel efficient for the next few years. The SRT will be bad arse for sure.


----------



## NLT (Jun 20, 2012)

My car in high school , big as a whale and drank gas like crazy.
Chrysler 300


----------



## JDzBrain (Jun 20, 2012)

NLT said:


> My car in high school , big as a whale and drank gas like crazy.
> Chrysler 300



Cool ol' car!  Those things were land barges!  LOL

Ya know what though.  If you do an OLD 318 right...they will make over 300 HP and STILL get over 20 mpg.  

The trick is....leave the stock heads on (with some polishing and updated hardware of course, but stock valves), stock bore pistons, go with a sequential kick 4 barrel carb that you can change the jets on, then go with smaller jets in the front and feed the beast when you want to go-go with the back two jets.  The right cam, intake, carb, piston combination and you WILL get 22-23 mpg.  

Heck, most new full size SUV's and Pickups won't do better than that...and they ain't NEAR as much fun!  LOL


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 20, 2012)

cereal_killer said:


> Yeah I'm plugging a new forum of ours  BUT I'm actually buying the R/T, so join me over on the Dodge Dart Forums if you are thinking about buying this car or in fact buying it. I'd love to see you there. My handle is the same. If you sign up please introduce yourself!!
> 
> BTW the site looks pretty awesome (well in my opinion)



My first car was a '68 Dodge Coronet 440.  I wish I still had it. 

Looked like this except it was fire engine red and didn't have a vinyl top.

View attachment 19649


----------



## JDzBrain (Jun 20, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> My first car was a '68 Dodge Coronet 440.  I wish I still had it.
> 
> Looked like this except it was fire engine red and didn't have a vinyl top.
> 
> View attachment 19649



LOVE that body style!  It's the body that made full size sexy!  ;~)

Actually, they were mid size for the day, but definitely the best looking body style put out by anybody in 68 OR 69 for my money.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 21, 2012)

JDzBrain said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > My first car was a '68 Dodge Coronet 440.  I wish I still had it.
> ...



I bought it from the little old lady next door who drove it to work and church.  True story!


----------



## JDzBrain (Jun 21, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> I bought it from the little old lady next door who drove it to work and church.  True story!



LOL...you and my dad.  He always had a knack for finding those cars.  I WISH I was that lucky.  I always end up bleedin' from the knuckles for mine.  ;~)

A friend had a '68 440 Coronet.  His was that dark green Chrysler had back then.   NOT the prettiest color Chrysler ever came up with, but still WAY better lookin' the that root beer color my current '67 was when I got it!  LOL

Another friend had and STILL HAS to this day, a 69' Super Bee with the 440 magnum that he bought new.  It's the same color blue as the one in that picture you posted.  I use to poke fun at him for babying that thing.  We were always running our hotrods, but he never would.

Guess that's why he still has that cool old car and all mine are LONG GONE!  ;~)

His is the fully dressed magnum Super Bee with that 4 speed with the big ol' pistol grip shifter, leather interior...the whole 9 yards.  I haven't seen it lately, but it didn't have but like 50,000 mile on it a few years ago and it still looks brand new.  Bet that thing would go for 80 grand nowadays!

Heck, yours might would be worth 20 grand or more now.   Seeing the prices these cool old mopars are going for...REALLY makes me wish I'd taken better care of mine!  ;~0


----------



## NLT (Jun 21, 2012)

My sisters 1971 plymouth cricket,,what a POS. Replaced by the Dodge Colt in 73.


----------



## JDzBrain (Jun 21, 2012)

NLT said:


> My sisters 1971 plymouth cricket,,what a POS. Replaced by the Dodge Colt in 73.



LOL...yep, I love MOST of the old Mopars, but Chrysler sure came up with some DUMB ideas.  Remember the K cars.  MY GOD those were FUGGLY!  ;~)

Oh...and that Mitsubishi hatchback econo-box with a Charger badge on it.  How DUMB was that!?


----------



## NLT (Jun 21, 2012)

My dads pride and joy..came with the 400 v8


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 21, 2012)

JDzBrain said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought it from the little old lady next door who drove it to work and church.  True story!
> ...



Well kept or restored mopars are more difficult to find than chevy or fords.  A couple of years ago, my son and I stopped by an old friend's shop and he had a bunch of junkers out in the grass that he sold to folks wanting a car to restore.  There was a 68 coronet sitting out there that almost made me cry.  It was so rusted and in such bad shape, I don't know if it could have been restored or not.  It would be nice to see one going down the street and be able to tell my son, "that's what my old car looked like".  But I've never been able to do it.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Jun 22, 2012)

is this car made in the usa or italy by fiat?


----------



## JDzBrain (Jun 22, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Well kept or restored mopars are more difficult to find than chevy or fords.  A couple of years ago, my son and I stopped by an old friend's shop and he had a bunch of junkers out in the grass that he sold to folks wanting a car to restore.  There was a 68 coronet sitting out there that almost made me cry.  It was so rusted and in such bad shape, I don't know if it could have been restored or not.  It would be nice to see one going down the street and be able to tell my son, "that's what my old car looked like".  But I've never been able to do it.


VERY true KW.  That's one reasons they are so expensive.  I had a chance to buy a '69 a couple years ago.  It WAS a big block car, but it came with the 383, 2 barrel motor and it was a RUST BUCKET.  It had spent it's life up north.  I just couldn't bring my self to pay 2 grand and then have to spend another 15 grand and 2 years of busted knuckles for a car that would never be worth more than what it would cost to restore.  

You CAN do it yourself...trust me.  I'm dumb as a box of hammers, but information and free help is EVERYWHERE.  Including your son.  LOL

If you really want to do it...go for it.  Heck, we'll start a thread on here to track ya and help ya out.  ;~)

But don't worry about doing a restoration project.  Get one that is not a highly sought after model/engine combination and turn it into a fun machine. Snatch out the 6 cyld and jam a 340 crate engine.  They are all easily interchangeable.  WAY cheaper and you won't be ruining a collector.  Win, win!  LOL



NLT said:


> My dads pride and joy..came with the 400 v8


One of my best friends growing up had a '67 GTO with a 389, 3/2 brl and a 4 speed.  MAN that thing was fun!

My dad had a 72 Pontiac GT-37 (dumbed down, tarted up GTO) with the small block in it he bought new in 72.  Speedo registered 140 and would BURY it!  LOL

It was FUN to drive.  



copsnrobbers said:


> is this car made in the usa or italy by fiat?


LOL...yeah, THAT is why I keep saying I love the OLD Mopars.  ;~)

The new Challengers are cool and the Viper was a bad ass, but for the most part, Chrysler has missed the mark because of European influence over the last several years.  The PT Cruiser...which I own because the wife loved the style...was a great idea, but they never offered it with anything but a 4 cylinder.  BIG mistake.  Of course it was on the Neon platform.  

That's the problem.  They should have done it from the ground up and really branded it!


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 22, 2012)

JDzBrain said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Well kept or restored mopars are more difficult to find than chevy or fords.  A couple of years ago, my son and I stopped by an old friend's shop and he had a bunch of junkers out in the grass that he sold to folks wanting a car to restore.  There was a 68 coronet sitting out there that almost made me cry.  It was so rusted and in such bad shape, I don't know if it could have been restored or not.  It would be nice to see one going down the street and be able to tell my son, "that's what my old car looked like".  But I've never been able to do it.
> ...



JD,

Let's be clear here.  I'm not a gear head.  That gene is dormant in my DNA.  My dad never, ever put a car in the shop.  He was a shade tree mechanic who could fix a car on the side of the road with a piece of baling wire and a little spit.  The gene jumped a generation to my son.  I've done basic stuff in my younger days like replacing water pumps, alternators and tune ups, but I put them in the shop for things like new transmissions.  My son on the other hand has no fear.  I walked out in the garage one day and he had his dash disassembled and laying on the garage floor.  He had a noise and tracked it to a busted clip on the firewall.  A little epoxy and he snapped everything back together in the correct sequence and was good to go.  I stared in amazement!    His transmission went out last fall and I urged him to just take it down to the local transmission place and have a rebuilt one put on.  No, no, no......he had to have one custom built by a guy in Dallas and install it himself.  Of course, then he needed a beefed up stall and a cooling system put on too.  He installed his on NOS system.  Yes, he takes it to the track on weekends and runs it.  It's a 2003 single cab Silverado.  Mine is a 2004 4 door.  Next weekend, he's driving up to Tulsa to do a cam swap on it.  Yep, the gene skipped a generation.  With my dad passed on, I'm just glad I have my son to work on my vehicle now. 

Edit to add.  My son is now 19.  My dad passed away when my son was 8.  Everything my son has learned about engines has been from the internet.  He will walk into the room and start blabbing about some guy on a thread who claims he can run a quarter in x seconds because he has a Brown's flux capacitor type x4t1 and everyone knows you can't do that unless you are run a McFly flux capacitor t25l8.  My eyes just glaze over and he says, "you have no idea what I'm talking about do you?"


----------



## JDzBrain (Jun 25, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> JD,
> 
> Let's be clear here.  I'm not a gear head.  That gene is dormant in my DNA.  My dad never, ever put a car in the shop.  He was a shade tree mechanic who could fix a car on the side of the road with a piece of baling wire and a little spit.  The gene jumped a generation to my son.  I've done basic stuff in my younger days like replacing water pumps, alternators and tune ups, but I put them in the shop for things like new transmissions.  My son on the other hand has no fear.  I walked out in the garage one day and he had his dash disassembled and laying on the garage floor.  He had a noise and tracked it to a busted clip on the firewall.  A little epoxy and he snapped everything back together in the correct sequence and was good to go.  I stared in amazement!    His transmission went out last fall and I urged him to just take it down to the local transmission place and have a rebuilt one put on.  No, no, no......he had to have one custom built by a guy in Dallas and install it himself.  Of course, then he needed a beefed up stall and a cooling system put on too.  He installed his on NOS system.  Yes, he takes it to the track on weekends and runs it.  It's a 2003 single cab Silverado.  Mine is a 2004 4 door.  Next weekend, he's driving up to Tulsa to do a cam swap on it.  Yep, the gene skipped a generation.  With my dad passed on, I'm just glad I have my son to work on my vehicle now.
> 
> Edit to add.  My son is now 19.  My dad passed away when my son was 8.  Everything my son has learned about engines has been from the internet.  He will walk into the room and start blabbing about some guy on a thread who claims he can run a quarter in x seconds because he has a Brown's flux capacitor type x4t1 and everyone knows you can't do that unless you are run a McFly flux capacitor t25l8.  My eyes just glaze over and he says, "you have no idea what I'm talking about do you?"


LMAOff..........flux capacitor huh?  Now that is funny!

Sounds like you, your father and son are just like my dad, grandfather and me.  My grandfathers on both sides were blacksmiths, millwrights and mechanics while my father had a hard time putting on an alternator belt.  LOL

But pop was a dang good engineer...even if he couldn't change his own oil without supervision.  ;~)

Tell ya what though KW, one of the greatest times my father and I ever had was when I was 14 and he bought an old GMC pickup and said, "Oh, I just got a good deal and you and I are going to fix it up." when I ask why he bought another truck.  

We spent a little over a year of weekends and evenings working on it.  I say we, but it was mostly me, because I was like your son, a natural mechanic.  He let me pick the paint color, didn't bat an eye when I wanted to put dual glass pack mufflers and wide racing stripes like the Shelby Cobra on it and I actually did the painting with a little instruction from a friend of dad's who owned a body shop.  MAN we worked our butts off on it...and it was fun.

When we were done with the finish sanding and standing in the driveway admiring our work, pop reached into his pocket, pulled out the keys and said, "There ya go boy...all yours."  ;~)

I was the most proud 15 year old kid you ever saw in your life!  Couldn't even get a driver's license and already had the coolest truck in our highschool.  Loud, fast, turquoise blue metal flake with white racing strips and a gun rack in the back glass...are you kidding me!? I...was the MAN!!!  LOL

My point is, don't let your not being able to do the work stop you from sharing it with your son if he's willing to do it.  It WILL be a great experience for both of you!

I think my dad did it cause he was tired of me hopping up his mowers, our go-carts, mini bikes and motor cycles till they blew up.  We had the only riding mower in town that actually hovered.  ;~)

But that truck was an experience neither of us will ever forget!


----------



## guglastican (Sep 9, 2012)

nice car


----------

